# Abschussmeldungen



## seesul (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I got an information from a Bundesarchiv in Freiburg, Germany that the German Abschussmeldunden on microfilms were handed over back to Germany from USA. A friend of mine says it was in 2001.A friend of mine is in touch with Bundesarchiv as he wants to get some Abschussmeldungen. I hope he will get them.

Anyhow, my question is- did the US side make copies of those microfilms and if so how and where can I get the certain Abschussmeldungen, I mean in USA?

Thank you.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2010)

The U.S. did make copies of the Abschussmeldungen.

I have a PDF file of the master index listing the 63 rolls and what is contained on each roll. Would this be of any help?


----------



## seesul (Aug 22, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> The U.S. did make copies of the Abschussmeldungen.
> 
> I have a PDF file of the master index listing the 63 rolls and what is contained on each roll. Would this be of any help?



Wow Dave! We´re looking for the Abschussmeldungen from Aug 29, 1944. Here is the list of German pilots claiming Abschuss or HSS that day, microfilm number C 2025 to C 2037:

Fw. Karl Schauenberg, 4./JG300- HSS
Fw. Konrad Bauer, 5./JG300
Fw. Walter Vogel, 2./JG3- HSS
Uffz. Rudolf Hennersdorf, 1./JG300- HSS
Fw. Walter Loos, Stab/JG300
Uffz. Jürgen Wellhausen, 7./JG300
Uffz. Afred Büthe, 3./JG300
Fw. Willi Unger, 15./JG3, 2 Abschüsse
Uffz. Heinz-Julius Uchdorf, 16./JG3
Uffz. Klaus Neumann, 16./JG3
Oblt. Eberhard Schade, 6./JG27- HSS
Uffz. Hannes Schmitz, 1./JG300
Uffz. Paul Mang, 9./JG53
Uffz. Willi Reschke, 1./JG302- HSS
Uffz. Herman Heck, 9./JG53
Ofw. Adalbert Koch, 6./JG300
Ltn. Werner Hermann, 10./JG53
Uffz. Herman Pusch, 11./JG53 
Oblt. Karl Ritter, 11./JG53
Ltn. Josef Törfer, 5./JG27
Ofw. Heinz Nevack, I./JG302 (or probably Ofw. Heinz Weuack, I./JG300)
Ofhr. Gerhard Piel, 5./JG300- HSS
Uffz. Hansotto Nehls, 11./JG300- e.v.
Flg. Fritz Weinzierl, 11./JG53
Fw. Rudolf Zwesken, 6./JG300
Ltn. Lutz-Gottfried Hengst, 9./JG300
Ofhr. Otto Köhler, 9./JG300- HSS 

Thx!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2010)

_Abschussmeldunden??_  Is this a list of kills in the air?


----------



## seesul (Aug 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> _Abschussmeldunden??_  Is this a list of kills in the air?


Yes and no, _Abchussmeldung_ is a concrete report about shot down (kill). It was written after the mision by the pilot claiming the _Abschuss_ (kill) or _Herausschuss_ (bomber forced to leave the formation). Then the pilot had to wait for the kill official confirmation.
List of the kills would be _Abschussliste_.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aaah.....thanks my friend!


----------



## seesul (Aug 22, 2010)

That´s all right


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm interested.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2010)

Roman, here's the NARA T733 list in .PDF format...hope this is of some help


----------

